# Great Velonews column from Lennard Zinn on eBikes



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Zinn: An e-bike can be life-changing for a lifelong cyclist | VeloNews.com


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Yep


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That dude is pretty hardcore! 200 miles and 20,000’ of climbing on his normal road bike in one hammerfest! Dudes a cycling stud and I’m glad he’s enjoying his ebike.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Gutch said:


> That dude is pretty hardcore! 200 miles and 20,000' of climbing on his normal road bike in one hammerfest! Dudes a cycling stud and I'm glad he's enjoying his ebike.


I'm glad, too. Zinn's a legend. It's hard to imagine him not being able to cycle. Ebikes have their place, for sure: On the road, fire/forest roads, and designated bike paths.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

veloborealis said:


> I'm glad, too. Zinn's a legend. It's hard to imagine him not being able to cycle. Ebikes have their place, for sure: On the road, fire/forest roads, and designated bike paths.


Annnnnnd sweet, sweet, single-track too!

Sent from somewhere out there.


----------

